# Moving to China with child



## msjessie (Jan 9, 2016)

I will be moving to China with my daughter. Unfortunately, I cannot afford an international school or a private school sh she'll have to to go a public school. Does anybody know how American or foreign children in general are placed in school. I am told that she will not be in her rightful grade when she arrives there. Do you know how I can contact the ministry of education in china to ask questions? At the moment, I do not know where I'll be placed because I haven't accepted anything since no one can tell me about the educational processes of foreign children.


----------



## cschrd2 (Oct 31, 2011)

You will be quite unique. As far as I know not too many people use the local system unless the kids are already speaking Mandarin. Without that it will be really tough on the child.


----------



## Zhongshan Billy (May 18, 2014)

I have no experience in dealing with the education system in China but I am aware that it varies from province to province and also from city to city within a province.

Unless your daughter is fluent in Mandarin then she will be in for a hard time in a public school, that is if you can find one to accept her. It could be that if you do find a school to accept her then it could be a distance from where you live and she will need to live in a dormitory five days a week. Yes, many schools are dormitories even for those in first year.

Having seen TV programmes here on the subject of schooling here I personally would think twice about bringing a foreign child to China to attend public schools even if she can speak the language fluently. 

Zhongshan Billy


----------



## Eric in china (Jul 8, 2014)

It is something you need to discuss with the people who are going or willing to employ you.


----------



## PeterT68 (Feb 4, 2016)

2 other posters have mentioned the necessity for Mandarin. Other than that your child would be assessed on her current abilities, most probably test papers in Chinese if it is to be a public type school. You should also be aware that most teaching in the public schools is by rote. 
The students are also subject to regular formal tests - if my daughter's school (granted fee paying international type, but governed by the local government) is typical they will be no questions allowed once a test has started, and pens\pencils MUST STOP when the time is up.
As one other poster suggested, best to determine where you are going to be located, then seek out schooling - maybe better to visit by yourself first; visit visas are quite straightforward. 
Depending on where you are you should also be aware that traffic conditions here do not compare to many other countries - and I have been around!!!


----------



## leofyx (Mar 17, 2016)

Which city are you moving to? Just like Billy said, different city have different policy. You better consult the immigrant office of the city and the school, they will tell you what docs need to be prepare.
If you are worrying about your child's communication issue, you can download some human-powerec translation app like Yespo, I am sure it will be very helpful.


----------



## Wikendwarrior (Mar 30, 2016)

I am foreigner married to a Chinese citizen and have two kids, one of them study here in China. If the kid doesn't speak and understand Mandarin they will not accept it to a public school, that's what they told us when me and my wife have asked in our local school here in China. It's true that it's different in every province but I doubt public school will accept student who at least doesn't speak Mandarin.

Sent from my HM NOTE 1LTE using Tapatalk


----------

